# Hypnotherapy for IBS - the current opinion



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.ibsandhealth.com/public/news/06...906newsen01.htm Hypnotherapy for IBS - the current opinion September 6, 2001 At an international congress hypnotherapy was discussed as a means to relieve the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). A wide variety of non-drug treatments have been proposed for IBS including stress counseling, aromatherapy, reflexology, and hypnotherapy. At the World Congress of Psychosomatic Medicine in August, Dr Peter Whorwell reviewed over 20 years of research on hypnotherapy which suggests that it may help the underlying problems associated with IBS as well as improving the obvious physical symptoms. According to Dr Whorwell, "Every disease has a psychological component". However, hypnotherapy cannot be learned overnight and patients normally need 12 half-hour sessions to become proficient. In 1996, the American Gastroenterological Association issued a statement which proposed hypnotherapy as an accepted treatment for IBS. According to this statement, "Several psychological treatments have been studied in patients with IBS, including psychotherapy...hypnosis, relaxation, and biofeedback. These seem to be effective at reducing abdominal pain and diarrhea but not constipation, and they also reduce anxiety and other psychological symptoms".


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

12 1/2 hour sessions??????Well I guess some of us need a bit more Well, I guess, _I_ need a bit more.







Is there any newer (than 1996) data regarding the stats on hypnotherapy reducing Constipation?Thanks for the post Jeff.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Jeff, although I do believe this is a little dated in some regards.BQ, yes the Whorewell Dr has done some further studying on this and some of it is how some of the symptoms of constipation and related symptoms present themselves in ways hypnotherapy would be benefical to them.More research of course needs to be done.







This is a review of most of the studies though. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSresearch.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

